# How to use smtp server of Gmail for Joomla?



## astron (Oct 9, 2008)

I tried much better than ever, But cant get solution for this question. please Help Me!!!


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 11, 2008)

Gmail uses tls (secure) connection for smtp. Don't think it's possible. Why don't you use the php mail function?


----------



## ClusterHub.NET (Nov 15, 2008)

Find the solution to this problem at *www.clusterhub.net/index.php/component/option,com_agora/pid,4/task,viewtopic/#p4 .


----------

